# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Paul is not funny

## Paul

This thread contains some responses from another thread that were off-topic, including my own.

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...een-posts.html

Feel free to agree or disagree, and enjoy the scenery.

----------


## Mordred

You can clean Paul and I don't want to disrespect you at all but cleaning does not make the issues go away.  It creates resentment by those involved.

----------


## Paul

There is no "issue" here.  If there is, it is completely unrelated to these specific requests.  These are requests to change the functionality of the forum software.  If something had changed or was broken it could be an inconvenience for some members.  There is no law, rule or agreement that states changes like this are to be approved and completed within a specific timeframe as determined by the person(s) requesting them - or that they are implemented at all.  As it stands, the admins have made changes and are continuing to work to improve the functionality.

This entire thread could have been started by stating "Can we please change the time restrictions for between posts, searches and reporting to something lower than the current defaults?"  Additional user input, like Simon's about using a plugin to exempt various groups, is useful and can help the tech folks along if they're unfamiliar with what needs to be done.  I can't speak for them, and won't, but I know such information is available on the vB forums.  I think this page may have some relevant code, but I cannot read the code since I don't have a valid vB license to see it: http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=214386

As I've stated or eluded to in other threads - there is a right way to have a discussion, and a wrong way.  Half of this thread was, unfortunately, the latter.  And thanks for not pouncing on me.  I don't *want* to do these things, but feel it's important to stay on topic and work through the issues as professionally and efficiently as possible.  I just wish I could do more to help implement changes, but for now I am not looking to be an admin.  Perhaps I will start a test vB forum on my personal site to learn it more.

Thanks again.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Here's my one and only word on the matter of cleaning, the comments here are made by the public in a public forum, rather than be worried about such comments they should be embraced and dealt with in a calm professional manner, folk reading a thread can then see the staff/owners (and it's not directed at you Paul, just in general) have been open to feedback and criticism and been proactive in reducing fears, performing tasks their members want and building a clear path to a great professional forum that they have come to know and love (in the past).

There is nothing better for you or the forum than taking a persons worst comment and using it to dispell the issue, so, and just for the purpose of keeping this post on track with the thread, when someone says "This is rubbish, 60 seconds between reporting posts!!!!!!!!!!!!", the staff's reply should have been "As we are staff we don't usually report posts so were unaware, thanks for bringing it to our attention, we'll see if we can get that fixed as soon as possible", but then of course you need somone reliable to act on it.

I wont mention my forum by name but if you visit the feedback forum there you'll see people asking or complaining about stuff and me fixing it right away, if not possible  giving them sensible reaason why it cannot be done, there's never been a slanging match, but if someone would have tried to start one i'd act as i mentioned above, take away their fuel and they can't start a fire.

So, have a clean slate going forward, embrace every comment, act on every comment, be fair and consistent, be truthful - then you'll never have another problem, people will love the forum for it  :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

Thank you, Simon.  As always, your feedback is appreciated.

----------


## martindwilson

cleaning=censorship . i had posted few comments if you had read them it is obvious that i cannot see any value changing between a 30 second/20 second wait.
make it immediate then that would be better. mind you the whole search is total rubbish, .now i know there were posts on skype with copy paste
so logical search would be keywords sky paste copy or some such but nothing ever comes up.if we cant have a bit of humour here what's the point?
the admins from the Indian sub continent have a vastly different outlook on what we in the west find amusing/informative they see as disrespectful subversive.
paul...stop being so "professional" and lighten up.
this is not a professional forum,if it is please pay me.

----------


## Paul

No, Martin, cleaning does not directly equate to censorship.  Cleaning made this thread more readable so the focus is on the changes requested.  (Although by now it's been derailed again.)  We're (I'm) not trying to hide anything - after all it doesn't affect me personally one iota - however it is my belief that not all threads need to degrade into a pit of despair and flaming on unrelated issues.

I did read your posts, and through all of the posts in the thread multiple times before picking out which ones to remove so as to result in a thread that flowed properly.  I understood exactly your point of view, as well as that of the other posters.  You have your voice (ok, fingers) and are free to use them on this site - funny or not, just stay on topic.

We are not Facebook, MySpace, YouTube or some other forum full of degenerates that post idiotic rants at will.  We're a more professional group of degenerates (haha, see.. funny!) and should behave as such.  And I promise to send you 10% of every paycheck I receive from ExcelForum.com going forward.  (Postage due, of course.)

----------


## pike

Clean is not censorship LOL 1984 is such a clasic novel  
why then dont you delete you own posts which are not related to the topic !!!!!!!!
 because you are a censor 
20 second would be good - meaning less reference to the topic!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## martindwilson

now when it comes to idiotic rants..i'm your man!

----------


## martindwilson

that is good!

----------


## Paul

I'm almost positive that I did delete at least one of my own posts in the process.  My remaining posts are responses to the request or additional information.

I'd suggest anyone that has concerns with my actions, moderating style or humor (or lack thereof) to directly message/e-mail the site owner, administrator or technical team.  I don't speak for them, and they are certainly welcome to administer the site and my presence/voice as they see fit.  I do not, however, apologize for my attempts at decency or professionalism, as the world could use more of both in this day and age.

For now I will move these latest threads - rather than deleting them - to a new thread titled "Paul is not funny".  Please keep it civil, per rule 6 which, of course, everyone here is aware of.

And Martin, if you're making any mojitos, I could use one.  Or seven.

----------


## Mordred

I'm not certain I like how this thread has been named and aimed at Paul.  I'm guessing that you did it Paul but it looks like I started it now.  Oh well, censoring is not funny anyways.

----------


## Paul

Sorry, Mordred.  I created the thread and the way the forum organizes all posts that are moved into it are chronological.  It should now be corrected to show I created it.  (I copied a different post of mine from the previous thread that was earlier in the order than yours, then edited it to explain the thread.)

No worries about me being in the cross-hairs.  After all, I'm the one who started it.  I don't want this thread, or any, to be censored, deleted or infracted (word??) as long as it meets the relatively vague "common courtesy" rule of the forum and moves the thread topic forward.

Cheers.

----------


## pike

so where are the rest of the posts in the thread?

----------


## Paul

I looked for them using the only tool available to me, and it's only showing deleted posts/threads through yesterday.  Perhaps there is a re-index that must occur at night for me to see deleted items from today, which I can check tomorrow or have an admin look into it for me otherwise.

----------


## Mordred

Arlette permanently deleted the thread and posts so you may not be able to find them I wot!  Arlette is covering her tracks after labeling those that had issues with the forum as polluters and that's why the first thread was permanently deleted from this forum.  Arlette can blame pike 



> After a long time, everything has settled down and after Pike came in and started asking questions, things woke up again. We shouldnt allow this to happen. If everything is moving smoothly, why ruffle the waters again?



for ruffling the waters but she took a relatively harmless (to this forum) banter between a couple of long standing members and blew it up by doing what she did.  I mean really, from the watching of people I've done as a mod, the majority of people that use this forum are 1 to 10 post wonders that wouldn't/couldn't be bothered with the ramblings of a couple of members in a forum that they most likely would not go into.  I should think that the majority of members here that are looking at this thread are members that do a lot more than just ask questions on the forum and they're not likely to stop helping because of the rhetoric between a few members. 

Let people have their say as long as (as you say) they display common courtesy, which I don't recall was an issue until Arlette stepped in with her riot shield and dual wielding scorpions (guns :Wink: ).

As for this thread, I agree 100% with it but I don't think it will last too long (if it gets a little heated) because the higher powers that make money from this site will not let the forum be "polluted" by those that may not agree with them and their business antics.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I looked for them using the only tool available to me, and it's only showing deleted posts/threads through yesterday.  Perhaps there is a re-index that must occur at night for me to see deleted items from today, which I can check tomorrow or have an admin look into it for me otherwise.



Nooooo!, re-indexing is never done unless you have to, it's server intensive and costly as searches..etc can get wiped out, it's only ever done manually. If you see the button for it don't touch - not even a little bit - not even out of curiosity - not even because now i've told you not to touch you want to touch it all the more  :Wink:

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Arlette permanently deleted the thread and posts .......! 
> Arlette is covering her tracks after labeling those that had issues with the forum as polluters and that's why the first thread was permanently deleted from this forum.
> Arlette can blame pike for ruffling the waters but she took a relatively harmless (to this forum) banter
> Arlette stepped in with her riot shield and dual wielding scorpions (guns).
> 
> As for this thread, I agree 100% with it but I don't think it will last too long (if it gets a little heated) because the higher powers that make money from this site will not let the forum be "polluted" by those that may not agree with them and their business antics.



I think you over cooked the "Arlette", you know what happens when you say "Candyman" 5 times?, well you're one off  :Wink: 

Joking aside, the above highlights why, when i was admin, we all agreed a code of conduct for the staff and how we'd uniformly deliver the rules and moderation, it's only when someone goes 'loose' that the very fabric of what you're trying to achieve starts to frey!

@Paul, sensibly done my friend!

----------


## Only4Excel

> ....this is not a professional forum...



...if so why are you keep coming to this forum Martin? If I feel this, I will be left this forum for ever. But I haven't been feel that. There are bunch of alternate forums available, I would stay with those.

As a newbie on this forum, I have a question to everybody. What are all yours problems on here?

20/30 seconds between search, is it such a big issue...? Why don't you use these times for answering other threads in a new tab?

If you all don't like the forum, just leave the forum, stay with other forums. Why are you all so worried about it's rules, search time issues & such a things. Who ever wants to stay here, stay here.

----------


## royUK

The thread has been deleted that isn't cleaning that's censorship. In doing so any valid points have been lost.

Who deleted it? Arlette locked it it & I commented that locking was a form of censorship and it has now been deleted.

----------


## martindwilson

only4excel,you obviously do not grasp the concept of professional.(and btw this is not a microsoft forum which some people seem to think it is)  wait  3 years or so and watch what happens then come back and make your incisive observations,
if you dont like something you try and fix it you don't stick your head in the sand and hope it will all go away.Again it seems to be a cultural thing..you come from a part of the world where respect or the appearance of respect seems to be paramount, I don't and out and out criticism,complaining, general carping is a way of life and i also have the ability to admit i cant do something instead of pretending i do.

----------


## teylyn

> Thread has been cleaned for relevant information



Translates to: Posts that the owners and their staff don't agree to have been censored. 

All: Please be aware that whenever you voice an opinion on this forum, it may be classed as off-topic and your post will be deleted. Then it will be called "cleaning"

<cough>

----------


## teylyn

This forum has turned into such a sorry bunch of brown noses.

We used to be able to speak our mind. Our opinions used to be valued. They would be discussed, they would be evaluated, dismissed or acted upon. But they were NEVER, EVER simply deleted.

Why don't you change the name of the forum to 1984.com?

----------


## martindwilson

as they say in the states..go..girl..go!   :Wink:

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

As I follow this thread I must admit I am ( at least) learning lots of new English terms and expressions ( brown noses,something concerning " Candyman")  :Smilie: . Lots of research ahead for me ! 

@Mordred : According to Marx ( and Tocqueville I think) a dictatorship is where the people have given all the power to the " State" without further democratic control. it does not involve ipso facto censorship, which is the case in a tyranny.

----------


## Paul

Although I would suggest that most dictators impose partial or full censorship, making them tyrannical dictators.  Benevolent dictators are few and far between - at least when viewed from outside that country.

 :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

@Pepe, it's all semantics.  To go with Arlette trying to impose her censorship, she's told me to not post anymore PMs as they are Private to me when from her.  I'll tell you all, these antics keep knocking on my childish door and soon I may open it.

----------


## Paul

I must admit, I agree with some forums having a specific rule against posting private messages in the public forums.  Having done it myself once in the past, I learned it serves only to make a bad situation worse.  After some of the incidents over the past few months here I have advised a few members (and mods) of this, but we've never really discussed it as far as adding a new rule.

I try to think about not writing in a private message anything I wouldn't want to be made public, but it doesn't make it right or good if it is ultimately divulged.  It's not me trying to be a censor, it's me feeling that what is private is meant to be that way.

Your mileage may vary.   :Smilie:

----------


## royUK

I can understand deleting spam, bad language, etc, but deleting posts because they highlight the Forum's failings is pathetic.

The major reason that most mods left was because Vai ignored their advise about a certain person. In my opinion this advise is proving to be correct. The reason they post these comments is because they feel rightly angry that their hard work is being destroyed.

----------


## Mordred

As for the private issues, Arlette was only trying to cover her blanket statement about bad moderators that bucked the system a few months ago.

_Edit:  Mordie, you'll have to refrain much better going forward.  This thread would not be allowed at almost every other forum I visit, and as long as it doesn't resort to defamation you can speak your opinion on the subject.  (Although I think the subject has been beaten more than a red-headed stepchild at this point.)  ((That may be another new expression for you, Pepe.. a classic.))_

 :Smilie:

----------


## snb

> As I follow this thread I must admit I am ( at least) learning lots of new English terms and expressions ( brown noses, something concerning " Candyman") . Lots of research ahead for me !



And you may also notice that some terms are being implemented very quickly, for instance by appointing a new moderator that complies to these criteria: JeffreyBrown

----------


## shg

That remark shows all the cleverness and maturity of your coding style, Snb. It must be a syndrome. I suspect that there is a level of transferrence in your post, and the third symptom in the constellation is coprophagia.

----------


## Mordred

> As for the private issues, Arlette was only trying to cover her blanket statement about bad moderators that bucked the system a few months ago.
> 
> _Edit:  Mordie, you'll have to refrain much better going forward.  This thread would not be allowed at almost every other forum I visit, and as long as it doesn't resort to defamation you can speak your opinion on the subject.  (Although I think the subject has been beaten more than a red-headed stepchild at this point.)  ((That may be another new expression for you, Pepe.. a classic.))_



Unbelievable!  Seriously Paul, did I harm someone?  I say something that may or may not offend one person and it's off to the editing block?  I don't care what forum I am on, I'll call bullsh!t when I see it and that is what this is.

----------


## Paul

Mordie - Rule 6.  I think I've let this one take its course.  The thread is being closed, not deleted.  Everyone needs to let go of their anger, it's been months since some of you quit, so either continue helping others or don't.  It does not matter to me.

Thanks.

----------

